# webdav : cadaver = gmx

## new_nOOb

Hallo wollte mittels cadaver auf gmx zugreifen am besten aber automatisiert mit automatischer anmeldung und hochladen einer datei.

leider hilft mir da man noch die recht karge webseite weiter.

jemand nen tip ?

davfs2 läst sich leider bei mir nicht kompelieren.

----------

## Inte

Für davfs2 gibt es einen Patch, damit es unter dem 2.6er Kernel läuft. -> Patch for 2.6.x

Cadaver kann ich leider nicht ausprobieren, weil es meine Proxy-Umgebungsvariablen nicht mag.  :Confused: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Bekommst Du eine Verbindung zu https://mediacenter.gmx.net/ mit cadaver?

----------

## new_nOOb

ja mit cadaver gehts .. aber halt nur manuell also cadaver + seite

dann benutzer:psw

dann befehle..

hätte das gerne alles in einer kommandozeile

----------

## new_nOOb

ok hab mir mal die binary für 2.6 geladen.

als fehlermeldung kommt ein 

:

can´t find pid file

error opening /dev/davefs0

und meinte das evtl schon davfs läuft was ja nicht der fall ist

----------

## c0re

hast du im kernel 

"file systems -> network file systems -> coda file system support "

aktiviert? fest oder als modul?

wenn als modul, musst du es nur noch laden und dann sollte es mit davfs2 klappen.

----------

## monocult

 *c0re wrote:*   

> hast du im kernel 
> 
> "file systems -> network file systems -> coda file system support "
> 
> klappen.

 

brauch ich das auch wenn ich mit nautilus auf WebDAV zugreifen will?

Ich bekomme immer 

```

»https: mediacenter.gmx.net« konnte nicht gefunden werden. Möglicherweise wurde es kürzlich gelöscht.
```

----------

## Inte

 *monocult wrote:*   

> brauch ich das auch wenn ich mit nautilus auf WebDAV zugreifen will?

 Unter Nautilus sollte webdav://mediacenter.gmx.net reichen.

EDIT: Es sollte Konqueror und nicht Nautilus heißen.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## monocult

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Unter Nautilus sollte webdav://mediacenter.gmx.net reichen.

 

wenn ich

webdav://mediacenter.gmx.net

versuche sagt Nautilus immer 

```
»webdav://mediacenter.gmx.net« ist kein gültiger Ort.
```

versuche ichs mit https://mediacenter.gmx.net bekome ich die Passwort abfrage und kurz danach diese fehlermeldung.

```

»https: mediacenter.gmx.net« konnte nicht gefunden werden. Möglicherweise wurde es kürzlich gelöscht.
```

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter:

Unter KDE kann ich mit

webdavs://mediacenter.gmx.net auf das Gmx-Mediacenter zugreifen.

Mit Nautilus bekam ich die gleichen Meldungen, wie Du sie hier gepostet hast.

----------

## Spock

Hi,

mich würde es auch brennend interessieren wie ich das Media Center unter Gnome nutzen kann. Wie ich das ganze unter KDE einbinden kann interessieren mich nicht da ich KDE nicht installiert habe und es auch nicht will...

Ich hab das ganze versucht mit dem Befehl 

mount.davfs mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx/ username=***@gmx.de,password=***

da bekomm ich allerdings nur die Meldung:

Could not contact server:

401 Unauthorized

WebDAV Server error

(Coda ist als Modul geladen)

mfg

Spock

----------

## mondauge

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter:
> 
> Unter KDE kann ich mit
> ...

 

webdavs:// funktioniert bei mir nicht im Konqueror. Nur der Zugriff über webdav:// ist möglich. Ne Idee, woran das liegt? ssl support hab ich mit einkompiliert.

----------

## moe

 *Spock wrote:*   

> mount.davfs mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx/ username=***@gmx.de,password=*** 

 

Ich kenne die Syntax von mount.davfs nicht, aber werden nicht normalerweise username und pw als option übergeben, also so:

```
mount.davfs -o username=XXX,passwort=XXX url /mount/punkt
```

 ?

----------

## Spock

 *moe wrote:*   

>  *Spock wrote:*   mount.davfs mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx/ username=***@gmx.de,password=***  
> 
> Ich kenne die Syntax von mount.davfs nicht, aber werden nicht normalerweise username und pw als option übergeben, also so:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nein. davfs brauch genau die syntax wie ich sie eingegeben habe.

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

da mir die Variante mit dem Mountpunkt auch besser gefällt, habe ich es mal ausprobiert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # mount.davfs --help
> 
> Usage: mount.davfs <server URL> <mount point>
> ...

 

Mit diesem Aufruf hat das Mount bei mir funktioniert (uid, gid und mode je nach Bedarf) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount.davfs https://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx -o username=***@gmx.at,password=***,uid=***,gid=***,mode=***
> 
> 

 

Was mir dabei noch aufgefallen ist, das die Server Url unbeding als https://mediacenter.gmx.net übergeben werden muss, wenn man das https weglässt kommt folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error opening /dev/davfs0. Error no = 16
> 
> Probably, another mount.davfs is running.
> ...

 

@ mondauge

Sorry, hab da leider keine Idee. Die Variante mit dem webdavs:// habe ich hier im Forum gefunden und einfach ausprobiert  :Wink: 

----------

## null_

Mit Nautilus gehts so: davs://[user]@[host]/directory

----------

